# Eheim and Fluval leaking...



## alzak (20 Jan 2012)

Hi 

I do have Eheim 2078 set up as my everyday filter and after today cleaning when I put everything together guess what LEAK massive one ... who I should contact about manufacture warranty as it is just 18 months old. 

This is not all, after changing filter for my spare one Fluval 205 this one develop a leak as well this time from o ring on priming bit, where I can get spare parts for fluval as it is nearly 4 years old so no warranty on it 

Thanks for help


----------



## sussex_cichlids (20 Jan 2012)

strip it down checking all the seals you can get eheim seal kits as i have spear kit for my wet and dry contact ehiem or local LFS they should be able to get you one 

Sure fluval will do the same Ive got a fluval parts book some ware so ill have a look 2morrow and get back to ya
What fluval is it dose it have ribbed pipe or smooth pipe


----------



## alzak (21 Jan 2012)

it is fluval 205


----------



## freelanderuk (21 Jan 2012)

there is a known problem with the eheim pump head leaking , i have had both pump heads replaced now on my 2073's by j allan aquariums and repairers  , google them and give them a ring as they are the uk distributors for eheim , there should be no problem with exchange as still in warranty as not 3 years old yet


----------



## John S (21 Jan 2012)

As Above call John Allan Aquarium. If its leaking where the pump head meets the cannister they might just send you a seal kit. I think the 'known' leaking applied to 2071, 73 and 75 pump heads. 2076 and 2078 were not affected.

Have recently used John Allan and got excellent service


----------



## sussex_cichlids (21 Jan 2012)

Fluval don't have seal kit on there parts list but there's the part numbers for the 205 parts


----------



## sussex_cichlids (21 Jan 2012)

Heres the part number for the seal kit for your Eheim filter 

7428670 Eheim Seal Ring Set for the 2076 and 2078 External Filter

Here Eheim 2076/2078 PDF parts list http://www.eheim.com/files/image/file/S ... _3e_GB.pdf


----------



## alzak (21 Jan 2012)

i email John Allan Aquarium yesterday but no reply today I'm glad that I do have another filter on this tank ... as my spare one have no use as well


----------



## freelanderuk (22 Jan 2012)

i found you are better of ringing John Allan Aquarium than emailing , they are extremely helpful


----------

